# Any Raimondi tile saw user's out there??



## cwilde72 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello to all! I just started my tile business last month and have been renting a saw to get started, an MK-100. It's not panning out for me tho so have decided to buy my own. The company I previously worked for used nothing but Imer's. I definately prefer pulling the blade into the tile vs pushing the tile into the blade which is why I really didn't care for the MK. Originally I was just going to buy the Imer Combi200 cuz that's what I'm used to. Found it for just $799 at contractorsdirect.com. But then I happened across the Raimondi Exploit 70 for $949 at shagtools.com. For an extra $150 I'd be able to rip 24's and diagonal cut 18's. Seems to be an awesome saw but have'nt seen any real reviews on it. So if anyone out there has had any experience with this saw I would sure love to hear some input. Thanks much!!


----------



## DT Builders (Aug 19, 2010)

*Riamondi*

I had the Riamondi Exploit 70 when I first started out. I loved it, and have since upgraded to the Riamondi Gladiator 105. 

The exploit has a great rip and diagonal capacity. Only one flaw with that I have seen. As with a Trolley saw you can "carve" out circles easier than with an Overhead Rail saw. You can still do it, its just you have to work a tad more to get it done. But you will like it, its a good saw.


----------

